# Fit To Fat To Fit: The Year Long Journey Of Drew Manning



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2012)

This guy used to be one of those hard-assed trainers until he decided to take a lesson in empathy. Went from a totally fit bod to being over weight and then took it off again. 
His story is inspiring because it shows how a person can learn about walking in another's shoes and to show others that it CAN be done. 
Watch and comment please.
[yt]kdwSR9RhkM0[/yt]





I think that what he has done is definitely a worthy endeavor. I got a feeling that when he sees a client starting to give up he can be more empathetic and provide better encouragement and know when to back off so that the client won't just simply give up. 
I've so many friends, male and female who have struggled with their weight and see too many of them just give up. 
One of the other things involved with getting into a physical regime to lose the weight and become fit is to pick up a physical hobby. Martial arts is a good one. Hiking, backpacking, swimming, mountain biking and yes, caving  are great ones because they require you to use the muscles that lay hidden under that fat. It'll tone the muscles and help get rid of the flubber that hangs down during the weight loss. It also needs to be something that you will get better at the more you do it. Something that will help build up endurance which is important for a Martial Artist anyway. The longer you're able to stay IN the fight the better your odds of winning it.


----------



## bugatabugata (Jun 10, 2012)

Man, that's a tough one. Have never had issues with weight, but that's largely because I'm tall, fidgety, and have always been into some kind of sport. If it wasn't for that, I'd likely be a butterball by now (what, with all the tasty vinegar Pringles and Guinness to be had out there...) Having said that, I have plenty of friends and a couple of dear relatives that have literally been doing battle with their weight for years, and it's pretty heartbreaking to witness. It's not like they don't know what to do to get in better shape -- eat healthier, work out more, etc. It's just that life seems to get in the way -- sedentary jobs, family responsibilities, and "fast food" -- that's why they call it "fast" -- it's cheap, tasty and right there, after a long day, when you don't feel like cooking. In other words, obesity seems for many to be a by-product of stress. Something that seems to actually help, is if the people in their lives step up and help -- don't be judgmental, but offer to babysit their kid/pick up their dry cleaning, whatever, so they can go to the gym or take a walk around the block, or something. Much more effective than yelling "Put down that vat of margarine and get on the treadmill!"


----------

